# فصل شحن بطارية سيارة



## KEKEK4 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم







اريد دائرة تفصل ((شحن بطارية 12فولت 110امبير )) عند الامتلاء 

علما بان الدائرة تحتوي على اي سي lm741 و ريليه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يوجد عديد من الدوائر و أيضا بمتكاملات أخرى أفضل
رجاء استخدام البحث


----------



## KEKEK4 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> يوجد عديد من الدوائر و أيضا بمتكاملات أخرى أفضل
> رجاء استخدام البحث



ممكن تنزل هاي الدائرة اللي طلبتها


----------



## hussien95 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شوف هالدائرات
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...t-12v-battery-charger-circuit-using-lm311.jpg
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/auto-fast-battery-charger-by-lm311-for-car.jpg
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...harger-6V-12V-with-Relay-cut-off-by-LM324.jpg


----------



## waelazzaz (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

